# How to remove Manfrotto head?



## BAmereihn (Feb 22, 2010)

My tripod just arrived and i want to replace the head it came with, how do i get it off?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 22, 2010)

If your tripod is capable of swapping heads it should just screw off.


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2010)

Read the manual that comes with it 

There are 3 screws on the underside of the tripod head mount - unscrew them first as they help to lock the tripod and head together. With the screws removed you can then simply unscrew the tripod head but turning it anticlockwise. Remember to put the little screws back into the tripod mount when you attach the new head (put them in last of course)


----------

